# Bohol Wildlife rescue



## Stuart (Mar 6, 2016)

I am not one to promote things and often leave charity and such to their own devices but having seen Bali Reptile Rescue in action I felt I should share this. Even though its a donation site, the story behind it is neat.

https://www.generosity.com/community-fundraising/bohol-wildlife-rescue
[MENTION=20112]longqi[/MENTION] feel free to share more.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 6, 2016)

As a rule : I don't donate to foreign animal rescue "charities" as you simply don't know how much of money is actually used to save , rescue, rehabilitate the animals and I suspect most / nearly all the money disappears to line the pockets of the organisers and pay for advertising and wages of employees. Very cynical on about them.

I'd rather assist local based wildlife rescuers , though I suspect few if any care a jot about injured reptiles or rehabilitating them.


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 6, 2016)

Mate, maybe you should go to Bali and see first what they are doing, how they're doing it and at the same time enjoy herping with these people. I think Stuart and many, many others who spent time with the Bali Reptile Rescues team would agree with me.


----------



## Herpo (Mar 6, 2016)

Waterrat said:


> Mate, maybe you should go to Bali and see first what they are doing, how they're doing it and at the same time enjoy herping with these people. I think Stuart and many, many others who spent time with the Bali Reptile Rescues team would agree with me.


That is something I myself would like to do!


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 6, 2016)

+1


----------



## Wally (Mar 8, 2016)

Hand has been in pocket and a bump for this one.


----------



## longqi (Mar 21, 2016)

Thank you
Here is a bit more information about Bohol in general

Possibilities there are endless but the poverty level means that I have to supply everything
Not much probability of Bohol Wildlife Rescue being 100% self funding for a few years

Bohol is similar to Bali in many ways
It is of similar size but much lower population mostly located in one small area
But it is also very different and this is an honest report of my impressions. They will change as I get to know the area better
In wet season mosquitos are bad. Homes and most hotels are not well insulated against them so bring plenty of protection as required
Food throughout rural Philippines is not good. For some reason the use of spices and sauces has avoided rural areas. So dont expect to find great food unless you make it yourself or visit exclusive restaurants. Various types of bread are available everywhere. Some resorts have great food. But in most areas food is bland and boring. Great fruit etc available in morning markets. But buying fruit juice etc is not easy. Most shops stock coke sprite and water, but not much else. Be prepared to be blown away by USA influences.
Accommodation in most areas is basic and definitely not up to Western standards. In comparison to even Bali, it is over priced and below standard. Add in poor availability of good breakfasts etc and you begin to see the picture. Mosquitos are common even in what they call 5 star resorts.
Transport and roads are mostly good by Asian standards and traffic is much lighter than anywhere in Bali. Helmets etc are quite uncommon but roads are never as busy as in the rest of Asia.
Pollution is bad by western standards but much lower than in Indonesia. Most Rivers in rural areas appear to run clear clean and drinkable. It is only right in population centres that water looks bad
Wildlife, especially birds, is everywhere and all wildlife is supposedly protected. Unfortunately every village has hunters who supply local and international markets. Tarsiers and sailfin and forest dragons can be found reasonably easily once you know where to look. Naja samarensis have to be one of the most beautiful cobras on Earth and king cobras pythons rat snakes and vipers are also not too difficult to see. My second sighting of naja samarensis was when somebody reached into a box and removed 5 of them in one handful. Absolutely gorgeous and nice to work with. King cobras are widely spread and fairly common. Similar in size to Bali kings but with totally different habits. It will be amazing to get comparisons between the two of them.
Poverty is far beyond anything seen in Bali. As an example we visited a small village close to a town. Maybe 20 homes built of bamboo, of which 7 had electricity and 2 had water supply. All cooking was outside on open fires. But the people seemed happy there, unlike the slums of Cebu. So dont think Bohol is just another Bali.
Best snake catcher in Bohol lives in the jungle with no water or electricity. When called for a rescue he rides his bicycle up to 20 kilometres to relocate snakes. That is total dedication but can easily be fixed with a good torch, some snake catching equipment and a second hand 125cc motorbike.
Friendly happy people are easily found everywhere in Bohol and the rural areas are exquisitely beautiful. Low hills cover most of the island with many areas of pristine jungle and bamboo forests on the sides of hills
https://www.facebook.com/longte/med...
https://www.generosity.com/communit...
Wildlife Tours will be starting in May..... Amazing place with huge potential


Lots more to come


----------

